# Kodak Bantam RF Camera



## jocose (Oct 30, 2005)

My fellow Forumites,

(I posted this in the advice and review forum, but no one responded, so I'm trying in this forum...I apologize if this is not appropriate.)


My uncle died several years ago, and my family got a bunch o' stuff.  I was at my parents' last night, and I noticed this camera sitting on the desk.  So, as any good son would do, I put it in my backpack, and before I walked out the door I said, "Oh, BTW, I took the camera."  Fortunately, they were cool with it   

Anyway, I was hoping that someone here might be able to give me a little more info on the camera.  About how old is it, is it worth keeping, does it have any value, etc.

OK, finally, here's the details:

Kodak Bantam RF Camera.  It says on the lens "Kodak Ektanon Lens 50 mm f/3.9" and then there's an L in a circle.  It also says "FLASH 300 SHUTTER."  It appears to have two viewfinders on the front, but only one on the back.  The door to where you put the film has a red window, which when I depress the shutter, I can see straight through (I really don't get that one).  It also has a leather case that screws into the tripod mount, and the cover is connected with snaps.  I don't seem to see where you could attach a flash, and there isn't an onboard one.  Holding the camera in the typical way one would when you plan to take a pic, there is a knob or something sticking out off the lens on the left hand side.  Above that is a lever that you seen to have to pull to set the shutter to go, but there is also a little metal thingy sticking out just below the viewfinder windwow that also needs to be tripped before the shutter can be released.  There is also another metal thingy sticking out of the back below the viewfinder window (below it reads, "Load").  inside, the door that covers where the film goes (which comes completely off), it says, "Use Kodak 828 Film."  I can't seem to figure out how to advance the film, although I have figured out how to rewind it.

Anyway, any insight would be great.


----------



## Meysha (Oct 30, 2005)

I know nothing. But I found this:
http://www.butkus.org/chinon/kodak_bantam_rf/kodak_bantam_rf.htm - It's a site with a PDF Manual on it. Didn't open it so dunno if it's any good, sorry.

Doesn't look like they're expensive at all. Found one on ebay for $8 that didn't sell. :-(

Editooooh just opened that PDF and it's really good. love the old pictures of the ladies taking photos too! hehehe.


----------



## jocose (Oct 30, 2005)

Meysha,

Thanks.  I'm a little embarrassed.  I consider myself to be a good researcher and internet savvy, and for some dumb reason it never occurred to me to go to google  :blushing: 

Thanks, though, and I downloaded the PDF...I'm off to read it.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Oct 30, 2005)

You'll probably have problems finding film for it. And the shutter may stick too.

Good luck


----------

